# je pense à toi/lui / je te/lui réponds, parle, etc. - pronom indirect disjoint / conjoint



## Gadyc

Je te pense.
Pense moi.

Est-ce une erreur de grammaire, de vocabulaire ou d'usage seulement?

La forme d'object direct remplacant l'indirect existe avec d'autres verbes:
"Je te réponds" à la place de "je réponds à toi",
"Je t'écris" à la place de "j'écris à toi".

(Note: la phrase en question a été dite par une francaise habitant l'Italie depuit longtemp. Peut-être un "glissement" entre les 2 languages?)

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Pour le cas particulier de _penser_, voir le fil penser à qqch/qqn - y penser / penser à lui/elle / lui penser [sic].


----------



## Maître Capello

Je te pense  ↔ _Je pense à toi_ 
Mais éventuellement : _Je te pense intelligent = Je crois que tu es intelligent
Pense-moi_  ↔ _Pense à moi_ 
_Je te réponds_  ↔ _Je réponds à toi _ (pour une phrase complète)
Mais on peut dire : _Je réponds à toi et à ton frère_ (encore qu'il serait préférable de dire : _Je vous réponds à toi et à ton frère_)
_Je t'écris_  ↔ _J'écris à toi _ (pour une phrase complète)
Mais on peut dire : _Je n'écris pas à ton frère, mais à toi_



Gadyc said:


> La forme d'object direct remplacant l'indirect existe avec d'autres verbes


Les pronoms _me_ et _te_ sont soit des pronoms directs soit des pronoms indirects. En fait, les pronoms directs sont _me, te, le/la, nous, vous, les_ alors que les pronoms indirects sont _me, te, lui, nous, vous, leur_. Il se trouve seulement que les pronoms directs et indirects des première et deuxième personnes sont les mêmes. Ainsi dans _Je te réponds_, le _te_ est un pronom *indirect*.


----------



## Little Chandler

Bonjour à tous !

J'aimerais que vous m'aidiez avec cette question.

On dit:
_Je parle à son père. ? Je lui parle.
J'apporte des pommes à son père. ? Je lui en apporte.
Je pense à son père. ? Je pense à lui.
Je m'intéresse à son père. ? Je m'intéresse à lui._
...

Bon, maintenant je dois transformer cette phrase-ci: _Je fais attention à son père. _Est-ce qu'il y a une règle ou une manière de raisonner pour savoir s'il faut dire _Je fais attention à lui_ ou _Je lui fais attention _?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## tilt

Il me semble que c'est le sens du verbe qui décide de comment placer le pronom.

Lorsque le verbe décrit une interaction, un échange entre le sujet (_je_) et l'objet (_son père_), on place le pronom seul, devant le verbe:
_Je parle à son père. → Je lui parle.
__J'apporte des pommes à son père. → Je lui en apporte.

_   Par contre, si aucune interaction entre le sujet et l'objet n'est décrite, on place le pronom à la place de l'objet:
_Je pense à son père. → Je pense à lui.
Je m'intéresse à son père. → Je m'intéresse à lui.

_ Comme faire attention à quelqu'un n'implique aucun échange avec lui, on dira_ Je fais attention à lui._


----------



## CapnPrep

Mais on a, sans aucune interaction directe entre sujet et objet :

_lui ressembler_, _lui faire confiance_, _lui réserver qch_, _lui envier qch, lui appartenir_…​​Voici une liste de verbes et de locutions verbales qui exigent la préposition _à_, même avec un pronom personnel :

_recourir à, (re)venir à, rêver/penser/songer à, tenir à, faire allusion à, avoir recours/affaire à, être à_​​Si on peut discerner certaines tendances (effectivement il n'y a pas d' « échange » entre le sujet et l'objet), je pense qu'il serait finalement plus simple d'apprendre ces cas, relativement peu nombreux, sans trop chercher la raison profonde !


----------



## tilt

Effectivement, la question est plus complexe que ma réponse ne le laissait supposer. Je n'avais pas pensé aux différents exemples que tu as cités. Au temps pour moi !


----------



## geostan

CapnPrep said:


> _recourir à, (re)venir à, rêver/penser/songer à, tenir à, faire allusion à, avoir recours/affaire à, être à_!


A cette liste on peut ajouter _prendre intérêt __à. _ainsi que tous les verbes pronominaux qui exigent _à_ _+ nom de personne_, tels_ s'adresser __à__.

_Chose curieuse. Bien qu'on dise _faire attention __à__ lui_, il n'en est pas de même pour _pr__ê__ter attention_. On dit _lui pr__ê__ter attention_.

Cheers!


----------



## Mowdya

Bonjour,

Pourquoi peut-on dire "je lui parle" mais pourquoi ne peut-on pas dire "je lui pense" ?

Pour vous donner un contexte, je faisais une leçon sur les pronoms COD/COI et j'ai écrit ceci au tableau :
_Tu parles à ta tante ? > Oui, je lui parle.
Tu penses à ta tante ? > Oui, je pense à elle._
Mon étudiant demande alors : "Pourquoi pas 'je lui pense' ?"

Merci d'avance


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Intéressant !

Quand je parle à ma tante, peut-être que "lui", placé devant le verbe, permet de montrer que le plus important est à qui je parle (ma tante).
Quand je pense, ma tante n'en sait rien: le plus important est peut-être de dire que je suis en train de penser.

On peut noter que le remplacement de "ma tante" (féminin) par "lui" (masculin) n'est pas le fond de la question ici, car le mystère reste entier avec mon oncle aussi !


----------



## benjbenj

Peut-être parce que cela vient du fait que dans  "parler à quelqu'un", le COI est vraiment impliqué dans l'action, alors que dans "penser à quelqu'un" il ne l'est pas:
Je lui parle, je lui donne, je lui écrit ("lui" est impliqué)
Je pense à elle ("elle" n'interagit pas avec moi)

ou peut-être est ce du au fait que le COI des verbes donner, écrire, parler est nécessairement une (ou des) personne(s) alors que le COI du verbe penser peut-être une personne, un objet, une idée, (....) ce qui exclu la possibilité systématique de recourt à un pronom.

Je suis en tout cas intéressé par la réponse.

Benjbenj


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Je suis capable d'utiliser un COI inanimé pour le verbe parler, avec pronom:
"_J'aime la porte de ma cuisine: je lui parle tous les matins_"


----------



## Xence

Mais n'est-ce pas, justement, parce que tu personnifies cette porte, que cet emploi du pronom personnel conjoint est rendu possible ?


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Certes, Xence, "qui, de la poule ou de l'oeuf ?"...

Mais aidons-nous encore Mowdya ?

Au fond, y'aura-t-il une réponse grammaticale à sa question, ou sera-ce finalement une question d'usage, sans autre fondement que... l'usage ?


----------



## geostan

S'il y a une raison, elle doit remonter au latin. Il suffit peut-être de signaler que dans aucun de mes livres de grammaire on n'explique pourquoi certains verbes comme _penser_ doivent être suivis de la forme tonique de la personne (pronom disjoint).

Heureusement que la liste n'est pas longue. _Songer à, _ê_tre à, recourir à, avoir recours à, faire attention à._


----------



## Vicomte123

Bonjour,
J'ai lu quelque part que les verbes d'"activité mentale" comme penser, songer, etc requièrent la forme tonique.
[…]


----------



## Xence

Gérard Napalinex said:


> Au fond, y'aura-t-il une réponse grammaticale à sa question, ou sera-ce finalement une question d'usage, sans autre fondement que... l'usage ?



La grammaire n'étant pas une science exacte, mais simplement "_l'ensemble des règles conventionnelles (variables suivant les époques) qui déterminent un emploi correct (ou bon usage)_" (TLF), il est donc tout à fait normal qu'il puisse y avoir des approches plus ou moins simplifiées (post de benjbenj) et d'autres un peu plus approfondies. L'exemple qui me vient à l'esprit est la différence qu'il y a entre le "Précis de grammaire française" et "Le bon usage" de Grevisse. Voir ici, notamment.


----------



## Mowdya

Wow ! Merci toutes ces réponses ! J'imaginais pas que la question était si difficile, je pensais que la réponse pouvait être toute simple même, avec une petite règle de grammaire que je n'avais pas en tête.

Bref, à mon étudiant, je vais répondre le très pratique "c'est comme ça" en mentionnant les verbes d'activité "mentale" et surtout faire bien attention aux personnes, ça me paraît bien, sans pour autant remonter au tréfonds de la langue. Ceci étant, pour ma gouverne personnelle, tout ceci est bien intéressant, merci à tous !


----------



## CapnPrep

geostan said:


> S'il y a une raison, elle doit remonter au latin.


Certainement pas, puisque certaines langues voisines (et cousines) du français, ayant le même héritage latin, admettent le pronom conjoint datif avec _penser_ aussi bien qu'avec _parler_. L'usage français ne s'est fixé qu'à l'époque classique.



> Heureusement que la liste n'est pas longue. _Songer à, _ê_tre à, recourir à, avoir recours à, faire attention à._


Grevisse (§662, b, 3°) parle d' « une cinquantaine de verbes ou de locutions verbales, qui n’admettent pas les formes conjointes pour des personnes », sans les énumérer tous.

Voici une tentative d'analyse, de Guillaume. Dans _penser *à*_ _lui_, la préposition serait en quelque sorte le _de_ de _penser *qch de lui*_, déguisé en _à_… Non, cela n'a pas beaucoup de sens.  Mais on peut noter que la construction actuelle _penser à_ a été pendant longtemps concurrencée par _penser de_, _penser en_, _penser sur_, _penser pour_ (voir DMF, s.v. _penser_).



Mowdya said:


> Bref, à mon étudiant, je vais répondre le très pratique "c'est comme ça"


C'est exactement ce que j'aurais conseillé de faire. Si un jour, ton étudiant se fait grand linguiste, il pourra tenter de faire mieux que Guillaume.


----------



## Guill

Bonsoir,

J'apprends à une amie anglaise la grammaire française comme je le peux. Je lui expliquais la différence entre le COD et le COI, et les différents pronoms personnels compléments qui pouvaient en découler. Il s'avère qu'il existe très peu de verbes qui peuvent prendre la forme "_moi/toi/nous/vous_" dans une phrase directe. Je m'explique : on peut très bien dire quelque chose comme "Je rappelle à Paul que..." mais on ne dit jamais "Je rappelle à toi que...", on dira "Je te rappelle que...". J'ai d'abord cru que ceci était tout le temps vrai, puis elle m'a donné l'exemple "Je pense à toi". En regardant son livre de verbes, elle a conclut qu'il en existait trois qui pouvaient prendre cette forme, _penser à quelqu'un, avoir peur de quelqu'un, se méfier de quelqu'un_.
Savez-vous donc pour quelle raison ils peuvent se construire ainsi ? J'ai d'abord pensé que c'était une histoire d'action ou de passif (puisque quand on pense, qu'on a peur ou qu'on se méfie, il n'y a pas d'action ni nécessairement de contact physique ou visuel entre le sujet et le COI), mais beaucoup d'autres verbes "passifs" se construisent selon la structure "Sujet + PP complément + verbe + ...".
Le but de ce sujet n'est pas de créer une liste de ces verbes, mais plutôt d'en éclaircir la raison.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Chimel

Bonne question!

Il y a d'autres verbes qui se construisent ainsi, comme _dépendre de quelqu'un, s'attacher à quelqu'un... _Mais ta question porte sur la manière d'expliquer cette construction. Voici ma tentative de réponse "pragmatique", en espérant que d'autres complèteront ou corrigeront.

- Les pronoms _moi/toi..._ s'utilisent toujours avec une préposition, qui peut être _avec, pour_... mais aussi _de_ et _à_. On parle alors souvent de "complément prépositionnel".

- Sauf erreur de ma part, les verbes et expressions verbales qui se construisent avec _de_ demandent toujours un complément prépositionnel. "Avoir peur de" et "se méfier de" ne sont donc pas des exceptions.

- C'est le cas aussi, bien entendu, de tous les verbes réfléchis du type "se /verbe/ à qqn", comme _s'opposer à qqn_, _se consacrer à qqn, s'attacher à qqn, se fier à qqn... _Comme il y a déjà un pronom réfléchi, on n'ajoute pas un pronom personnel COI qui donnerait p. ex. *"je me lui oppose".

- Reste donc le cas de _penser à_, qui serait alors la seule (?) exception.


----------



## aerach

> Le but de ce sujet n'est pas de créer une liste de ces verbes, mais plutôt d'en éclaircir la raison.



Je dirais que c'est une réminiscence du datif et de l'allatif latins :

datif : je lui donne/parle
allatif : j'y vais, j'y pense/songe, je pense/songe à lui

(Mais ça n'est pas ça qui va aider ton amie anglaise...)


----------



## geostan

Très peu sont les verbes qui se construisent avec _*à*_ + pronom disjoint.

penser à, recourir à, être à, songer à, faire attention à, avoir recours à

A ce groupe on peut ajouter les verbes pronominaux qui sont suivis de *à*.

Quelques exemples : s'attacher à, s'intéresser à, se diriger à, etc.

Les verbes de mouvement se construisent également avec à + pronom disjoint.  J'allais à eux, Il est venu à moi, Nous avons couru à elle.

Enfin, lorsqu'un verbe a pour compléments deux pronoms se rapportant à des personnes,  l'objet indirect se construit généralement avec à + pronom disjoint si l'autre pronom n'est pas *le, la, l'* ou *les*.

ex.  Il le leur a conduit.  *Mais* : Il m'a conduit à elle, à vous, à eux.

Sans doute y a-t-il d'autres cas, mais je crois en avoir indiqué la plupart.

Enfin, espérons-le.


----------



## Chimel

geostan said:


> penser à, recourir à, être à, songer à, faire attention à, avoir recours à


Merci d'avoir complété la liste. Hypothèse d'explication, puisque c'est ce que Guill demandait: le point commun entre ces verbes n'est-il pas qu'ils admettent aussi bien un complément désignant une personne que désignant une chose (penser à elle/penser aux vacances, recourir à lui/recourir à un mensonge...) alors qu'avec les verbes transitifs indirects classiques, le COI ne peut désigner qu'une personne? (parler, donner, téléphoner, expliquer... à qqn)

Pour le dire autrement, on aurait la structure "penser à/recourir à/faire attention à... quelque chose", ce "quelque chose" pouvant aussi ("par hasard", en quelque sorte) être une personne, alors que ce n'est pas vrai pour les "véritables" verbes intransitifs.

A discuter...



> Quelques exemples : s'attacher à, s'intéresser à, se diriger à, etc.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ex. Il le leur a conduit. *Mais* : Il m'a conduit à elle, à vous, à eux.


Si je puis me permettre, pour être complet:
- "se diriger à quelqu'un" ne se dit pas pour moi (mais bien "s'adresser à")
- "il le leur a conduit" n'est pas très naturel non plus


----------



## geostan

_se diriger vers_ serait plus normal, c'est vrai.
D'autres ajouts seraient  _se fier à, se confier à_.

Au lieu du verbe _conduire_, employons le verbe _présenter_. La construction reste la même.

Il la lui présente, Il me la présente, mais:  Il me présente à vous, il te présente à moi.

Une autre expression de la première categorie serait  _avoir affaire à_.


----------



## terredepomme

J'entends souvent "viens à moi," mais n'ai jamais ouï dire "viens-moi." Pourtant au niveau grammatical le dernier me semble correct; on ne dit pas "téléphone à moi." Est-ce "viens à moi" une aberration grammaticale?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Venir *à *quelqu'un signifie aller *vers *quelqu'un.

Aussi il vient à moi ne signifie pas il me vient (comme dans il me vient une idée) cela signifie il vient vers moi.

Est-ce plus clair ?


----------



## CapnPrep

terredepomme said:


> Est-ce "viens à moi" une aberration grammaticale?


Tous les _à_ ne se valent pas. Certains se transforment en _lui/leur/me/_etc., certains en _y_, certains deviennent _lui_ ou _y_ suivant qu'il s'agit d'une personne ou d'une chose… Et pour une cinquantaine de verbes et de locutions verbales comme _venir à_ [au sens précisé par Lacuzon : « venir vers »], aucune forme conjointe n'est possible [ou habituelle] et il faut garder la structure _à _+ pronom disjoint. Donc « aberration » ou « sous-système », c'est au choix… 

Voir à ce sujet :
FR: me, te, lui, etc. / à moi, à toi, à lui, à elle, etc. - pronom indirect / à + pronom disjoint (FEG)


----------



## Grop

_Viens-moi_ ne me semble pas naturel du tout... Et pourtant _Reviens-moi_ semble assez fréquent.

Je dirais que c'est probablement grammatical, mais pas idiomatique.


----------



## CapnPrep

Grop said:


> Je dirais que c'est probablement grammatical, mais pas idiomatique.


Je suis d'accord.

Il y a 4 exemples de _viens-moi _dans Frantext, mais les trois premiers sont _Viens-moi voir_ et datent de l'époque où on disait _Tu me viens voir_ (aujourd'hui _Tu viens me voir_, _Viens me voir !_). Voici le 4e :

Mon Dieu *viens-moi *en aide afin que je touche Dieu dans le doux rayonnement du pardon. (P.-J. Jouve, 1925)
À côté de celui-là, il y a 37 exemples de _viens à moi_ (à l'impératif), venant de toutes les périodes.

_Reviens-moi_ apparaît trois fois, dans la première moitié du XXe siècle :

*Reviens-moi* et que je te revienne, santé chérie de mon amour. (C. Pozzi, 1921)
Épouse une des nôtres. Je ne vivrai pas longtemps. *Reviens-moi*. (A. Cohen, 1930)
*Reviens-moi* dans une belle forme à la fin du mois. (Montherlant, 1936)
Il n'y a qu'un seul exemple de _reviens à moi _[impératif] :

Dit-il, charmante enfant, *reviens* *à* *moi*, reviens ! (Lamartine, 1838)


----------



## Deslandes

Bonjour,

Quelle est la forme la plus soutenue :

"Je lui ai dit que je l'aime"
"J'ai dit à elle que je l'aime"

Contexte : je parle d'une femme.

Merci.


----------



## MarcusK

"Je lui ai dit que je l'aime" est correct (c'est une formulation qui  n'est pas particulièrement soutenue ou littéraire, mais standard)
"J'ai dit à elle que je l'aime" n'est pas correct.


----------



## BetoColina

Salut! Je suis un peu confus. J'ai lu un article et ça dit qu'au moment de structurer la phrase "faites attention à lui", la façon la correcte de la remplacer c'est "faites-y attention" en lieu de "faites lui attention" c'est ça vrai ? Il y a d'autres exemples? Merci d'avance.


----------



## tilt

Ça rejoint ce que j'avais avancé au message #4, mais qui a été judicieusement contredit juste après...


----------



## JClaudeK

Ceci semble aller dans le sens du #4 (et expliquer pas mal de choses !):


> • *Le COI est une personne uniquement* ( *Verbes d'échange *) *> Pronoms conjoints :*
> ENVOYER qch À quelqu'un  J'envoie une lettre à *mon amie*.  Je *lui* envoie une lettre.
> (+ liste)
> 
> • *Le COI est indifféremment une chose ou une personne > Y ou pronoms disjoints :*
> PENSER À quelque chose Je pense à *mes vacances*. J'*y* pense.
> PENSER À quelqu'un Je pense à *mon ami*. Je pense *à lui*.
> (+ liste)
> *Pronom conjoint (lui) ou pronom disjoint (à lui) ? Cours de français - Grammaire française*


----------



## Roméo31

Pourquoi _Je pense *à lui*_ mais _Je* lui* parle_ ?

Parce que "parler" peut fonctionner sur le modèle suivant : verbe +  de qqch. à qqn.
Ex. : Je parle de mon travail à ma mère. ==> je lui parle de mon travail.

Alors que "penser" fonctionne sur le modèle ci-après : verbe + à qqn.
Ex. : Je pense à mon père ==> je pense à lui.

D'une manière générale :


> *1.* Les verbes qui utilisent les pronoms conjoints (lui, leur) sont les verbes qui fonctionnent sur le modèle :
> - verbe + quelque chose à quelqu’un
> - verbe + de + complément ≠ personne + à quelqu'un.
> 
> Exemple :  ENVOYER qqch. À quelqu'un - J'envoie une lettre à mon amie.  ==> Je lui envoie une lettre.
> Autres verbes :
> ACHETER qqch À quelqu'un  CHANTER qqch À quelqu'un  DEMANDER qqch À quelqu'un  DIRE qqch À quelqu'un DONNER qqch À quelqu'un
> ÉCRIRE qqch À quelqu'un  EXPLIQUER qqch À quelqu'un  FAIRE qqch À quelqu'un  FAIRE CONFIANCE À quelqu'un  LIRE qqch À quelqu'un
> MONTRER qqch À quelqu'un  PARLER de qqch À quelqu'un  PRENDRE qqch À quelqu'un RACONTER qqch À quelqu'un.
> 
> *2*. En revanche, les verbes qui utilisent les pronoms disjoints (à lui...) sont des verbes qui fonctionnent sur le modèle :
> Verbe +  à quelqu’un (c.o.i. de personne)
> Verbe + de + complément de personne
> Exemple  :
> PENSER À quelqu'un - Je pense à mon ami. ==> Je pense à lui.
> Autres verbes :
> ÊTRE OPPOSÉ À quelqu'un  FAIRE ATTENTION À quelqu'un   S'INTÉRESSER À quelqu'un  RENONCER À quelqu'un   SONGER À quelqu'un   SE JOINDRE À quelqu'un.
> N.B. Il existe,  bien sûr, quelques exceptions (exemples : mentir, téléphoner).



Ex. je téléphone à mon ami mais je lui téléphone (et non : je téléphone à lui).

Source : Ludovic Gaucher.


----------



## Chimel

BetoColina said:


> Salut! Je suis un peu confus. J'ai lu un article et ça dit qu'au moment de structurer la phrase "faites attention à lui", la façon la correcte de la remplacer c'est "faites-y attention" en lieu de "faites lui attention" c'est ça vrai ? Il y a d'autres exemples? Merci d'avance.


Je ne comprends pas bien ce qu'on entend ici par "structurer la phrase", mais en tout cas "faites attention à lui" est la seule manière correcte d'exprimer cette idée lorsqu'il s'agit d'une personne. "Faites-y attention" concerne une chose (mais on dirait plus couramment "faites attention à cela") et "faites-lui attention" n'est pas correct.


----------



## tilt

Pour compléter la réponse de Chimel...
_Faites attention à lui_ doit être remplacé par _faites-y attention_ quand on parle d'une chose, comme par exemple dans : _Ce vase est fragile, faites attention à lui faites-y attention._


----------



## jacques3060

Bonjour
Merci pour ces explications.
Ma question va sans doute vous sembler idiote, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi ”je te donne” (pour ”je donne à toi”) est correct et ”je te pense” (pour ”je pense à toi”) est incorrect.
Quelqu’un pourrait m’éclairer ?


----------



## Bezoard

Voir une tentative d'explication au message 10 de ce fil.


----------



## Locape

Et l'extrait cité dans le post # 33. Il ne semble pas y avoir de règle stricte et précise, c'est à l'usage qu'on apprend ce qui convient.


----------



## jacques3060

Merci. Je comprends (un tout petit peu) mieux, maintenant.


----------



## tamas_1

Bonjour
J'aurais une question à propos de la pronominalisation de certains verbes intransitifs.

Exemples:
Je donne un livre à mon ami –› Je le lui donne.
Je téléphone à mon ami –› Je lui téléphone.

Concernant le deuxième exemple, il me semble, que l'on pourrait aussi dire 
"Je téléphone à lui."

Est-ce juste? Si oui, pourquoi?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, on ne dit pas _je téléphone à lui_ ; uniquement _je lui téléphone_.

La plupart des verbes qui se construisent avec la préposition _à_ utilisent le pronom indirect conjoint. Seuls certains verbes (comme _penser_) utilisent le pronom disjoint avec la préposition, mais _téléphoner_ n'en fait pas partie.


----------

